# Charübertragung



## kleinehex (11. Oktober 2006)

Hab mal ne frage.
Wie lange dauert es bis ich meine chars bei euch sehen kann ich hab die daten vor 4 tagen übertragen,
und kann sie bis jetzt noch nicht finden bei euch. 
hab ich da was falsch gemacht oder ist das normal?


----------



## Rascal (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Hmm ja 4 Tage sind doch ein bisschen viel.

Wurden die Daten korrekt übertragen??

Und schreib mal Server- und Char-Namen

So Long
Rascal


----------



## kleinehex (11. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hmm ja 4 Tage sind doch ein bisschen viel.
> 
> ...



Also server ist sen jin 
charnamen sind 
kleinehex. orkboss und ewrjäger



kleinehex schrieb:


> Also server ist sen jin
> charnamen sind
> kleinehex. orkboss und ewrjäger




Achja und soweit ich das sehen konnt werden die daten nach jedem start/beenden von wow 
hochgeladen und aktualisiert.


----------



## Rascal (11. Oktober 2006)

Also dann... poste bitte mal die BlascProfiler.lua. Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua


----------



## kleinehex (11. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Also dann... poste bitte mal die BlascProfiler.lua. Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua




hmm das wird etwas länger:-)

```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Sen'jin"] = {
			["Ewrjäger"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
					["attack"] = 300,
					["dps"] = 154.858242245407,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.522000119788572,
					["attackpower"] = 858,
					["damage"] = "350:431",
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 58,
					["sta"] = 92,
					["spi"] = 73,
					["agi"] = 122,
					["int"] = 62,
				},
				["guildrank"] = 1,
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Factions"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 0,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 75,
					["shadow"] = 24,
					["nature"] = 10,
				},
				["armor"] = 3228,
				["level"] = 60,
				["race"] = "Orc",
				["pvprank"] = 4,
				["melee"] = {
					["dps"] = 115.424112559641,
					["attackspeed"] = 3.200000151991844,
					["attackpower"] = 540,
					["damage"] = "321:417",
				},
				["equip"] = {
					["Ranged"] = "18713:664:0",
					["Tabard"] = "5976:0:0",
					["Neck"] = "18404:0:0",
					["Trinket0"] = "13965:0:0",
					["Back"] = "15138:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "4336:0:0",
					["Hands"] = "16852:1887:0",
					["Wrist"] = "16850:2565:0",
					["Trinket1"] = "18473:0:0",
					["Head"] = "16846:0:0",
					["Finger1"] = "19925:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "16845:928:0",
					["Feet"] = "16849:1887:0",
					["Finger0"] = "19898:0:0",
					["Waist"] = "16851:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "16847:1843:0",
					["Shoulder"] = "16848:2483:0",
					["MainHand"] = "18715:2646:0",
				},
				["guildname"] = "Sturm und Drang",
				["class"] = "Jäger",
				["health"] = 4097,
				["sex"] = 2,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 1,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Tierherrschaft"] = "0500000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Treffsicherheit"] = "0550055010030050130000500100000000000000",
					["Überleben"] = "3310000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.13.2",
				["faction"] = {
					["Stamm der Zandalar"] = 28612,
					["Ratchet"] = 3783,
					["Zirkel des Cenarius"] = 13921,
					["Thoriumbruderschaft"] = 9020,
					["Shen'dralar"] = 400,
					["Darkspear"] = 16941,
					["Orgrimmar"] = 25168,
					["Die Entweihten"] = 8570,
					["Magramklan"] = 3120,
					["Gadgetzan"] = 3639,
					["Hydraxianer"] = 41636,
					["Blutsegelbukaniere"] = -12650,
					["Undercity"] = 10955,
					["Holzschlundfeste"] = 3550,
					["Warsongvorhut"] = 7146,
					["Gelkisklan"] = -3600,
					["Frostwolfklan"] = 42999,
					["Brut Nozdormus"] = -24176,
					["Everlook"] = 3894,
					["Thunder Bluff"] = 16233,
					["Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt"] = 5050,
					["Argentumdämmerung"] = 27421,
					["Booty Bay"] = 3854,
				},
				["mana"] = 3420,
				["skills"] = {
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Äxte"] = "305:305",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "300:300",
					["Kochkunst"] = "121:150",
					["Reiten"] = "150:150",
					["Angeln"] = "150:150",
					["Lederverarbeitung"] = "300:300",
					["Stangenwaffen"] = "267:300",
					["Armbrüste"] = "300:300",
					["Überleben"] = "1:1",
					["Schusswaffen"] = "300:300",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Schwerter"] = "299:300",
					["Zweihandschwerter"] = "299:300",
					["Tierherrschaft"] = "1:1",
					["Bogen"] = "300:300",
					["Kürschnerei"] = "300:300",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "282:300",
					["Verteidigung"] = "300:300",
					["Stäbe"] = "300:300",
					["Wurfwaffen"] = "1:300",
					["Sprache: Orcisch"] = "300:300",
					["Treffsicherheit"] = "1:1",
					["Dolche"] = "243:300",
					["Zweihandäxte"] = "178:305",
					["Schwere Rüstung"] = "1:1",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0.4352941433899105,
				["guildtitle"] = "Offizier",
			},
			["Orkboss"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 336,
					["dps"] = 48.60621014143929,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.300000109244138,
					["damage"] = "95:128",
					["attack"] = 276,
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 123,
					["sta"] = 112,
					["spi"] = 48,
					["agi"] = 77,
					["int"] = 27,
				},
				["guildrank"] = 0,
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Factions"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 20,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 20,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 6658,
				["level"] = 60,
				["recipes"] = {
					["Alchimie"] = {
						["Goblin-Raketentreibstoff"] = 1,
						["Naturschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Feueröl"] = 1,
						["Geisterfarbstoff"] = 1,
						["Elixier der großen Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
						["Katzenaugenelixier"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Schattenmacht"] = 1,
						["Manatrank"] = 1,
						["Geringer Unsichtbarkeitstrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier des Mungos"] = 1,
						["Schattenöl"] = 1,
						["Mächtiger Trollbluttrank"] = 1,
						["Wuttrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Verteidigung"] = 1,
						["Geringer Heiltrank"] = 1,
						["Transmutieren: Eisen in Gold"] = 1,
						["Unsichtbarkeitstrank"] = 1,
						["Großer Manatrank"] = 1,
						["Mächtiger Wuttrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Seelenstärke"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
						["Elixier des Dämonentötens"] = 1,
						["Frostöl"] = 1,
						["Schwimmtempotrank"] = 1,
						["Schwacher Verjüngungstrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der großen Feuermacht"] = 1,
						["Trank des traumlosen Schlafs"] = 1,
						["Großer Naturschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Großer Schattenschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Schattenschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier des Riesenwuchses"] = 1,
						["Großer Wuttrank"] = 1,
						["Steinschuppenöl"] = 1,
						["Überragender Heiltrank"] = 1,
						["Arthas' Gabe"] = 1,
						["Überragender Manatrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Dämonenentdeckung"] = 1,
						["Wildrankentrank"] = 1,
						["Verfärbter Heiltrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Ogerstärke"] = 1,
						["Trank der freien Aktion"] = 1,
						["Stein der Weisen"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Weisheit"] = 1,
						["Erheblicher Manatrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der schwachen Verteidigung"] = 1,
						["Transmutieren: Arkanit"] = 1,
						["Schwarzmaulöl"] = 1,
						["Transmutieren: Wasser zu Luft"] = 1,
						["Transmutieren: Luft zu Feuer"] = 1,
						["Heiltrank"] = 1,
						["Erheblicher Heiltrank"] = 1,
						["Schwacher Heiltrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der großen Intelligenz"] = 1,
						["Großer Steinschildtrank"] = 1,
						["Transmutieren: Mithril in Echtsilber"] = 1,
						["Starker Trollbluttrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Löwenstärke"] = 1,
						["Geringer Steinschildtrank"] = 1,
						["Schwacher Trollbluttrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Untotenentdeckung"] = 1,
						["Elixier der schwachen Seelenstärke"] = 1,
						["Elixier der schwachen Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
						["Elixier der überragenden Verteidigung"] = 1,
						["Elixier der großen Verteidigung"] = 1,
						["Öl des Feuerbrandes"] = 1,
						["Schwacher Manatrank"] = 1,
						["Heiligschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Großer Arkanschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Wasseratmung"] = 1,
						["Feuerschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Begrenzter Unverwundbarkeitstrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Weisen"] = 1,
						["Schwacher Magiewiderstandstrank"] = 1,
						["Arkanes Elixier"] = 1,
						["Geringer Manatrank"] = 1,
						["Läuterungstrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Feuermacht"] = 1,
						["Elixier des Giftwiderstands"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Riesen"] = 1,
						["Großer Heiltrank"] = 1,
						["Großer Frostschutztrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der Entd. geringer Unsichtbarkeit"] = 1,
						["Magiewiderstandtrank"] = 1,
						["Elixier der verbesserten Wasseratmung"] = 1,
					},
				},
				["faction"] = {
					["Ratchet"] = 3930,
					["Zirkel des Cenarius"] = 10,
					["Thoriumbruderschaft"] = 1125,
					["Booty Bay"] = 3735,
					["Darkspear"] = 10404,
					["Orgrimmar"] = 14525,
					["Undercity"] = 6191,
					["Gadgetzan"] = 4780,
					["Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt"] = 150,
					["Warsongvorhut"] = 240,
					["Hydraxianer"] = 115,
					["Frostwolfklan"] = 6771,
					["Holzschlundfeste"] = 950,
					["Blutsegelbukaniere"] = -9500,
					["Thunder Bluff"] = 9127,
					["Everlook"] = 3467,
					["Argentumdämmerung"] = 10595,
					["Die Entweihten"] = 0,
				},
				["pvprank"] = 2,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 626,
					["dps"] = 88.92321736450857,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.000000094994903,
					["damage"] = "151:205",
				},
				["race"] = "Orc",
				["equip"] = {
					["Waist"] = "16736:0:0",
					["Finger0"] = "10780:0:0",
					["Neck"] = "13091:0:0",
					["Trinket0"] = "17905:0:0",
					["Back"] = "18689:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "6796:0:0",
					["Hands"] = "16737:0:0",
					["Wrist"] = "16735:929:0",
					["Trinket1"] = "19287:0:0",
					["Head"] = "12952:0:1367",
					["Finger1"] = "9533:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "13067:0:0",
					["Ranged"] = "15323:0:593",
					["SecondaryHand"] = "12602:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "13952:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "20671:0:2157",
					["Shoulder"] = "16733:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "13070:0:0",
				},
				["class"] = "Krieger",
				["mana"] = 100,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Waffen"] = "0500050001000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Furor"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Schutz"] = "0550205510053020010000500100000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.13.2",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["health"] = 5019,
				["skills"] = {
					["Bogen"] = "121:300",
					["Sprache: Orcisch"] = "300:300",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Schwere Rüstung"] = "1:1",
					["Äxte"] = "305:305",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "300:300",
					["Kochkunst"] = "11:75",
					["Schild"] = "1:1",
					["Alchimie"] = "300:300",
					["Zweihandstreitkolben"] = "190:300",
					["Reiten"] = "150:150",
					["Stangenwaffen"] = "238:300",
					["Armbrüste"] = "1:300",
					["Zweihandäxte"] = "205:305",
					["Schusswaffen"] = "276:300",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Schwerter"] = "294:300",
					["Zweihandschwerter"] = "260:300",
					["Dolche"] = "1:300",
					["Wurfwaffen"] = "1:300",
					["Verteidigung"] = "310:310",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "171:300",
					["Stäbe"] = "1:300",
					["Schutz"] = "1:1",
					["Waffen"] = "1:1",
					["Plattenpanzer"] = "1:1",
					["Kräuterkunde"] = "300:300",
					["Streitkolben"] = "179:300",
					["Furor"] = "1:1",
					["Angeln"] = "33:75",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0.439215712249279,
			},
		},
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
}
```


----------



## Rascal (12. Oktober 2006)

Hmm ok

Also in dem File sind erstmal nur Ewrjäger und Orkboss. Du musst dich mit Kleinehex auch noch einloggen.

Überprüf mal, das BLASC Zugriff aufs Internet hat (über die Ports 21, 80 und 8080), und nicht von einer Firewall blockiert wird.


----------



## kleinehex (12. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm ok
> 
> Also in dem File sind erstmal nur Ewrjäger und Orkboss. Du musst dich mit Kleinehex auch noch einloggen.
> 
> Überprüf mal, das BLASC Zugriff aufs Internet hat (über die Ports 21, 80 und 8080), und nicht von einer Firewall blockiert wird.




Also ja hat zugriff und wird nicht geblockt!

Es steht dann immer daten erfolgreich übertragen.


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo kleinehex,
kannst du mir bitte als PM den inhalt der Debug.txt schicken? Diese Datei findest du in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## kleinehex (12. Oktober 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo kleinehex,
> kannst du mir bitte als PM den inhalt der Debug.txt schicken? Diese Datei findest du in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis.
> 
> Gruß Regnor



ist unterwegs:-)


----------



## kleinehex (14. Oktober 2006)

kleinehex schrieb:


> ist unterwegs:-)




so die chars sind jetzt alle vorhanden nur die rezepte fehlen noch !
was kann oder muss ich da tun oder dauert das halt nur einfach?


----------



## Roran (14. Oktober 2006)

Geh in die Berufe rein und mach das Rezept Buch auf.
Sonst kann BLASC die Daten nicht erfassen.


----------



## kleinehex (15. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Geh in die Berufe rein und mach das Rezept Buch auf.
> Sonst kann BLASC die Daten nicht erfassen.




So da habe ich jetzt schon mehr mals gemacht die date werden zwar übertragen aber bei den chars änderts sich nix.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe werden die daten die in der datei blascprofiele.lua drinstehen übertragen , aber auch wenn das gemacht wird ändert sich nix!


----------



## Roran (15. Oktober 2006)

kleinehex schrieb:


> So da habe ich jetzt schon mehr mals gemacht die date werden zwar übertragen aber bei den chars änderts sich nix.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe werden die daten die in der datei blascprofiele.lua drinstehen übertragen , aber auch wenn das gemacht wird ändert sich nix!


Dann poste mal die Debug.txt hier rein


----------



## kleinehex (16. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Dann poste mal die Debug.txt hier rein


Ok hier ist sie!

16.10.2006 10:59:47<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 10:59:47<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
16.10.2006 10:59:47<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> WoW Build Version: 6005
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Programm gestartet
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Timer:1000
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> WoWFileName: D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Autoupdate: -1
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Modus: 31
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Gold: 0
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.10.2006 10:59:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.10.2006 10:59:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.10.2006 11:04:59<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:10:00<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:15:01<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:20:05<<- Lade RSS


----------



## Rascal (16. Oktober 2006)

Oh ein bisschen kurz...

Logg dich mal ein, mach ein paar Änderungen, logg dich aus und lass den Upload laufen.

Falls die debug.txt dann grösser geworden ist, poste sie nochmals hier bitte.


----------



## kleinehex (16. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Oh ein bisschen kurz...
> 
> Logg dich mal ein, mach ein paar Änderungen, logg dich aus und lass den Upload laufen.
> 
> Falls die debug.txt dann grösser geworden ist, poste sie nochmals hier bitte.




 so hab ich gemacht!

16.10.2006 10:59:47<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 10:59:47<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
16.10.2006 10:59:47<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> WoW Build Version: 6005
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Programm gestartet
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Timer:1000
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> WoWFileName: D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Autoupdate: -1
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Modus: 31
16.10.2006 10:59:47->> Gold: 0
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.10.2006 10:59:56->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.10.2006 10:59:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.10.2006 10:59:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.10.2006 11:04:59<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:10:00<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:15:01<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:20:05<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:25:09<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:30:10<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:35:11<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:40:11<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:45:14<<- Lade RSS
16.10.2006 11:50:03->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (16.10.2006 11:50:03)
16.10.2006 11:50:03->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
16.10.2006 11:50:05BLASCrafter für Sen_jin geladen
16.10.2006 11:50:05->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
16.10.2006 11:50:05->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
16.10.2006 15:37:54->> WoW als beendet erkannt
16.10.2006 15:37:54->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.10.2006 15:37:54->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.10.2006 15:37:54->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.10.2006 15:37:54->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.10.2006 15:37:54->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.10.2006 15:37:54->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.10.2006 15:37:54->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.10.2006 15:37:54WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.10.2006 15:37:54WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.10.2006 15:37:54<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
16.10.2006 15:37:54<<- Suche nach D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.10.2006 15:37:54<<- Datei gefunden D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.10.2006 15:37:54->> Suche abgeschlossen
16.10.2006 15:37:54->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
16.10.2006 15:37:54->> Aktuelles Profil: KRAFT2
16.10.2006 15:37:54->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.10.2006 15:37:54->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.10.2006 15:37:54->> FTP: Connected.
16.10.2006 15:37:55->> FTP: Connection established
16.10.2006 15:37:55<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.10.2006 15:37:55<<- Laden von ({247FDC50-9BD8-4B60-ABDC-6F66F3E28757}.lua)
16.10.2006 15:37:55<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({247FDC50-9BD8-4B60-ABDC-6F66F3E28757}.lua
16.10.2006 15:37:55FTPPREPUT Filename=D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={247FDC50-9BD8-4B60-ABDC-6F66F3E28757}.lua
16.10.2006 15:37:55->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
16.10.2006 15:37:58FTPWORKBEGIN
16.10.2006 15:37:58FTPWORKS
16.10.2006 15:37:58FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
16.10.2006 15:37:58FTPWORKE
16.10.2006 15:37:58FTPWORKEND
16.10.2006 15:37:58->> FTP: Transfer complete
16.10.2006 15:37:58FTPAFPUT
16.10.2006 15:37:58<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
16.10.2006 15:37:58->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.10.2006 15:37:58->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.10.2006 15:37:58->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.10.2006 15:37:59->> FTP: Connected.
16.10.2006 15:37:59->> FTP: Connection established
16.10.2006 15:37:59<<-Clientsprache aus WDB Laden
16.10.2006 15:37:59->> Start Parsen der WDB
16.10.2006 15:37:59->> Lade KnownID
16.10.2006 15:38:00->> entpacke KnownID
16.10.2006 15:38:00->> KnownID geladen
16.10.2006 15:38:00->> Start Wissensdatenbank
16.10.2006 15:38:00->> Parse itemcache
16.10.2006 15:38:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
16.10.2006 15:38:00->> Start Parsen 16727873
16.10.2006 15:38:00<<- ClientVersion: 6005
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Ende Parsen 16730607
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Parse questcache
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Start Parsen 16730607
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- ClientVersion: 6005
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Ende Parsen 16730717
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Parse creaturecache
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Start Parsen 16730727
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- ClientVersion: 6005
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Ende Parsen 16731027
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Parse gameobjectcache
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Start Parsen 16731047
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- ClientVersion: 6005
16.10.2006 15:38:03<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Ende Parsen 16731308
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> Sprachkontrolle
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.10.2006 15:38:03->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.10.2006 15:43:03<<- Lade RSS


----------



## kleinehex (20. Oktober 2006)

So also ich hab das jetzt mehrmals gemacht!!
meine chars werden nicht aktualisiert bzw. die rezepte fehlen nach wie vor!!!!

und ja ich hab auch schon eingeloggt was hergestellt und wieder ausgeloggt, 
und weider die profile übertragen das geht ja alles ganz normal,
nur ich bezweifle schön langsam das bei euch alle richtig geht!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

Hmm die Sache ist in der Tat sehr verzwickt....

Kann sich ein Admin das bitte mal ansehen?


----------



## kleinehex (20. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm die Sache ist in der Tat sehr verzwickt....
> 
> Kann sich ein Admin das bitte mal ansehen?




Hmm  naja die schnellerern sind da nicht dabei!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleinehex (21. Oktober 2006)

naja wieder ein tag vorbei ohne das was passiert ist!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (21. Oktober 2006)

kleinehex schrieb:


> naja wieder ein tag vorbei ohne das was passiert ist!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch mal daran gedacht,
das wir Wochenende haben ?

Die Admins sind 5 Tage die Woche für BLASC da.
Und die brauchen auch mal frei, so wie du auch.
Oder hast du keine Familie ( Freundin / Freund / Frau / Mann / Lebensgefährte )
die auch mal am Wochenende mit dir Einkaufen oder was machen wollen ?
Noch sind hier Menschen am Arbeiten und keine Roboter oder Script Programme.
Ab Montag sind die wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.
Ich hab eben mal in DEINER DEBUG.txt deinen Account Namen gelöscht.
Zu DEINER Sicherheit,
Les dir mal die FAQ durch,
da findest du auch den Hinweis diese selber vor dem Posten zu machen.

Und da gibts auch Tips für die meisten Probleme von BLASC.
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Sorcer (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auch Probleme mit der Char Übertragung. Es werden nicht alle Chars übertragen und ich kann mir kein reim drauf machen warum nicht. Übertragen werden nur:
- Thalgrund (Kargath)
- Thal (Kargath)
- Tashido (Kargath)

Mein kleiner Hexer (Sorcer) nicht. Angeblich wurde er am 2006-10-21 13:43:56 das letzte mal aktuallisiert. Wenn das stimmt, dann müsste dort aber Lvl 30 angezeigt werden und nicht lvl 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In der BLASCProfiler.lua kommt der Name Sorcer auch nicht vor und das obwohl ich gestern mit ihm gespielt habe:


```
BLASCProfile = {
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
		["Geolord der Twilight"] = {
			["kills"] = 3,
			["loot"] = {
				["14047"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["x"] = 40,
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 43,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["x"] = 39,
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 45,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["x"] = 41,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 59,
		},
		["Strigidkreischer"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 7,
			["minlevel"] = 7,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 52,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
		},
		["Corithras Moonrage"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 10,
			["minlevel"] = 10,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 61,
					["x"] = 56,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
		},
		["Rächer der Twilight"] = {
			["kills"] = 3,
			["loot"] = {
				["20404"] = 1,
				["14047"] = 3,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 59,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["x"] = 42,
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["x"] = 41,
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 45,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["x"] = 41,
				},
				[4] = {
					["y"] = 47,
					["zt"] = "Silithus",
					["zone"] = 10013,
					["x"] = 40,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 58,
		},
		["Wegelagerer der Knarzklauen"] = {
			["kills"] = 6,
			["loot"] = {
				["2589"] = 3,
				["2773"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 7,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 45,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[4] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 45,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 6,
		},
		["Auktionator Chilton"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 50,
			["minlevel"] = 50,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 60,
					["x"] = 53,
					["zone"] = 20014,
					["zt"] = "Stormwind",
				},
			},
		},
		["Tallonkai Swiftroot"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 11,
			["minlevel"] = 11,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 56,
					["x"] = 55,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
		},
		["Ferocitas der Traumfresser"] = {
			["kills"] = 1,
			["loot"] = {
				["2589"] = 1,
				["8049"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 8,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 68,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 8,
		},
		["Jeena Featherbow"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["2506"] = 7,
				["5439"] = 7,
				["2515"] = 7,
				["2507"] = 7,
				["11362"] = 7,
				["2512"] = 7,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 19,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 59,
					["x"] = 55,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 19,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Rellian Greenspyre"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 17,
			["minlevel"] = 17,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 21,
					["x"] = 38,
					["zone"] = 10004,
					["zt"] = "Darnassus",
				},
			},
		},
		["Mondpriesterin Amara"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 25,
			["minlevel"] = 25,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 57,
					["x"] = 53,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
		},
		["Mystiker der Knarzklauen"] = {
			["kills"] = 7,
			["loot"] = {
				["159"] = 1,
				["774"] = 1,
				["4536"] = 1,
				["2589"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 7,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 67,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 68,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 70,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[4] = {
					["y"] = 52,
					["x"] = 69,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 6,
		},
		["Krieger der Knarzklauen"] = {
			["kills"] = 3,
			["maxlevel"] = 7,
			["minlevel"] = 6,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 68,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 69,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 52,
					["x"] = 70,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[4] = {
					["y"] = 66,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
		},
		["Gastwirtin Allison"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 30,
			["minlevel"] = 30,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 65,
					["x"] = 52,
					["zone"] = 20014,
					["zt"] = "Stormwind",
				},
			},
		},
		["Gastwirt Keldamyr"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 30,
			["minlevel"] = 30,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 59,
					["x"] = 55,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
		},
		["Nachtsäbler"] = {
			["kills"] = 16,
			["loot"] = {
				["2934"] = 6,
				["4814"] = 5,
				["4813"] = 1,
				["2318"] = 4,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 6,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 57,
					["x"] = 58,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 61,
					["x"] = 60,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 61,
					["x"] = 61,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[4] = {
					["y"] = 56,
					["x"] = 64,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[5] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 64,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[6] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 65,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[7] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 67,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[8] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 66,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[9] = {
					["y"] = 59,
					["x"] = 52,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[10] = {
					["y"] = 61,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 5,
		},
		["Pirschender Nachtsäbler"] = {
			["kills"] = 24,
			["loot"] = {
				["2934"] = 11,
				["4814"] = 9,
				["767"] = 1,
				["2318"] = 3,
				["4813"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 8,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 71,
					["x"] = 46,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 71,
					["x"] = 45,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 73,
					["x"] = 45,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[4] = {
					["y"] = 74,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[5] = {
					["y"] = 73,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[6] = {
					["y"] = 70,
					["x"] = 41,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[7] = {
					["y"] = 69,
					["x"] = 40,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[8] = {
					["y"] = 66,
					["x"] = 41,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[9] = {
					["y"] = 65,
					["x"] = 41,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[10] = {
					["y"] = 64,
					["x"] = 41,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[11] = {
					["y"] = 58,
					["x"] = 40,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[12] = {
					["y"] = 57,
					["x"] = 41,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 7,
		},
		["Waldwebergiftzahn"] = {
			["kills"] = 5,
			["loot"] = {
				["1476"] = 3,
				["5465"] = 5,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 8,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 52,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 42,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[3] = {
					["y"] = 53,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
				[4] = {
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["zt"] = "Teldrassil",
				},
			&
```


----------



## Roran (22. Oktober 2006)

Sorcer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch Probleme mit der Char Übertragung. Es werden nicht alle Chars übertragen und ich kann mir kein reim drauf machen warum nicht. Übertragen werden nur:
> - Thalgrund (Kargath)
> ...


Versuch mal einen Manuellen Uploade
Bitte poste die DEBUG.txt aus dem Verzeichniss World of Warcraft\BLASC


----------



## Sorcer (22. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen Manuellen Uploade
> Bitte poste die DEBUG.txt aus dem Verzeichniss World of Warcraft\BLASC


Hallo,

manuellen Upload:
Folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich eingetragen:
- Thalgrund (Kargath)
- Thal (Kargath)
- Tashido (Kargath)

Sorcer taucht dort nicht auf.


```
22.10.2006 10:44:12<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 10:44:12<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
22.10.2006 10:44:12<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> WoW Build Version: 6005
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> Programm gestartet
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> Timer:1000
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> Autoupdate: -1
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> Modus: 31
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> Gold: 0
22.10.2006 10:44:12<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 10:44:12->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
22.10.2006 10:44:12->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
22.10.2006 10:44:12->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
22.10.2006 10:44:12->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
22.10.2006 10:44:12->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
22.10.2006 10:44:12->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
22.10.2006 10:44:12->>FTP_Anonym: 1
22.10.2006 10:44:12WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
22.10.2006 10:44:12WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
22.10.2006 10:44:12->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (22.10.2006 10:44:12)
22.10.2006 10:44:13->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
22.10.2006 10:44:13->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
22.10.2006 10:44:13->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
22.10.2006 10:49:13<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 10:54:13<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 10:59:14<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:04:14<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:09:14<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:14:23<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:19:23<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:24:24<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:29:24<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:34:24<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:39:25<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:44:25<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:49:26<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:54:26<<- Lade RSS
22.10.2006 11:58:52->> Manueller Datenabgleich
22.10.2006 11:58:52<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
22.10.2006 11:58:52<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
22.10.2006 11:58:52<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
22.10.2006 11:58:52->> Suche abgeschlossen
22.10.2006 11:58:52->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
22.10.2006 11:58:52->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxx
22.10.2006 11:58:52->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
22.10.2006 11:58:52->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
22.10.2006 11:58:52->> FTP: Connected.
22.10.2006 11:59:10->> FTP: Connection established
22.10.2006 11:59:10<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
22.10.2006 11:59:10<<- Laden von ({E98FC6F5-558B-4048-AC07-72B020AC89E5}.lua)
22.10.2006 11:59:10<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
22.10.2006 11:59:10->> FTP: Disconnecting.
22.10.2006 11:59:10->> FTP: Disconnected.
22.10.2006 11:59:10->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
22.10.2006 11:59:10->> FTP: Connected.
22.10.2006 11:59:12->> FTP: Connection established
22.10.2006 11:59:12<<-Clientsprache aus WDB Laden
22.10.2006 11:59:12->> Start Parsen der WDB
22.10.2006 11:59:12->> Lade KnownID
22.10.2006 11:59:12->> entpacke KnownID
22.10.2006 11:59:12->> KnownID geladen
22.10.2006 11:59:12->> Start Wissensdatenbank
22.10.2006 11:59:12->> Parse itemcache
22.10.2006 11:59:12<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
22.10.2006 11:59:13->> Start Parsen 7194578
22.10.2006 11:59:13<<- ClientVersion: 6005
22.10.2006 11:59:15<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
22.10.2006 11:59:15->> Ende Parsen 7197515
22.10.2006 11:59:15->> Parse questcache
22.10.2006 11:59:15<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
22.10.2006 11:59:15->> Start Parsen 7197562
22.10.2006 11:59:15<<- ClientVersion: 6005
22.10.2006 11:59:16<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Ende Parsen 7197781
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Parse creaturecache
22.10.2006 11:59:16<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Start Parsen 7197796
22.10.2006 11:59:16<<- ClientVersion: 6005
22.10.2006 11:59:16<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Ende Parsen 7198171
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Parse gameobjectcache
22.10.2006 11:59:16<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Start Parsen 7198187
22.10.2006 11:59:16<<- ClientVersion: 6005
22.10.2006 11:59:16<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Ende Parsen 7198531
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> Sprachkontrolle
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> FTP: Disconnecting.
22.10.2006 11:59:16->> FTP: Disconnected.
```


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

Ah... machst du guck hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...findpost&p=

Und dass du von uns am Samstag nix hörst, hängt damit zusammen, dass wir auch nur Menschen sind(!), und uns am Wochenende gerne mal mit etwas anderem beschäftigen (Alkohol/Frauen/whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kleinehex (23. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ah... machst du guck hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...findpost&p=
> 
> Und dass du von uns am Samstag nix hörst, hängt damit zusammen, dass wir auch nur Menschen sind(!), und uns am Wochenende gerne mal mit etwas anderem beschäftigen (Alkohol/Frauen/whatever
> 
> ...




Ok mit manuellen upload hats geklappt!


----------



## Sorcer (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hat auch jemand noch eine idee warum bei mir nicht alle chars übertragen werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3 von 4 chars werden übertragen, nur mein Hexer nicht.

Ich habe die blasc*.lua gelöscht und nur mit dem Hexer eingeloggt und gespielt, nix gebracht. Blasc deinstalliert udn neu installiert, auch ohne Erfolg.

Ich weiß nicht weiter....


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

Meine Sig, erste Zeile


----------



## Sorcer (24. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Meine Sig, erste Zeile


Danke für die Info, aber was soll mir das helfen?
In der erste Zeile steht "Hallo"....

Desweiteren habe ich mir die FAQ durchgelesen und hat auch nicht geholfen.
Wenn du den Punkt "Meine Charakter-Daten fehlen/sind unvollständig/sind veraltet" meinst, dann habe ich (wie ich schon alles schrieb) das alles schon durch und trotzdem werden nur 3/4 Chars übertragen. Auch habe ich alle 4 chars für die Übermittlung freigeschaltet, ohne erfolgt. Manueller Upload, ohne erfolgt. 

Und dann kommt so eine tolle Antwort von. Sorry, ich habe mich an euren Regeln gehalten, habe die benötigten Infos zukommen lassen. 

Egal, dann halt ohne blasc.


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

Die erste Zeile meiner Sig ist gemeint.

Und in der FAQ Steht unter anderem:


Rascal schrieb:


> Habt ihr diese 3 Punkte beachtet, und immer noch keine Lösung, könnt ihr einen Post im _richtigen Forum_ erstellen.
> *Gebt dabei an, dass ihr die 3 Punkte aus der FAQ befolgt habt (falls dem so ist).*


Wie soll ich also davon ausgehen, dass du die FAQ gelesen hast.

Also, nun da ich weiss dass du die FAQ gelesen hast:
Poste bitte deine BlascConfig.lua. Näheres dazu in der FAQ unter den Hinweisen.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Sorcer (24. Oktober 2006)

So hat sich erledigt. 
Ich habe einfach mal alle anderen Addons von mir deaktiviert und siehe da, plötzlich tauchte mein Hexer in der  BLASCProfiler.lua auf. 

Nach und nach habe ich meine Addons wieder aktiviert, aber es funktioniert scheinbar immer noch *freu*

Also danke für die Hilfe.


----------

